# How to sell a car? Advice is needed asap



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear all,

I am going to leave Dubai for Singapore in a month or so and selling my car now

I still have a car loan with HSBC which, I assume, I have to settle somehow (have no cash though).

How to sell it?
Can the bank get cash and switch ownership to the buyer?

Going to call the bank on Sunday, but have a viewing tomorrow, not sure what to do if the guy says "ok I buy it".

Many thanks in advance.

Kind regards,
Ilya


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

What Type of car do you have?


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitedove said:


> What Type of car do you have?


It is a fully loaded Ford Mustang GT 2008


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

simply ,find a buyer who may pay the remaining money for the bank
advertise ur car in gulfnews or dubai zzle


----------



## ilya (Dec 25, 2009)

*solution*

If anyone is interested how this is done...

Called HSBC this morning.

There are a few options:

1. Settle the loan myself, then re-register the car in my name and sell it

2. Ask the buyer to settle the loan and then re-register the car in my name and then register it in his in an RTA office.

3. If the buyer's got an account with HSBC, the loan may be transferred into his name (requires 2 days for approval)

4. The buyer's bank may take over the loan from HSBC (also requires a few days).


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

How much are you wanting for the car??? What color is it???? How many kilometers are on it?????


----------



## arabianEye (Jan 24, 2010)

How much is the pending loan amount? im looking for a car too


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

ilya said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am going to leave Dubai for Singapore in a month or so and selling my car now
> 
> ...



Hah! neat stuff. 

I found the main site of this forum recently because I may (likely) be moving to Singapore myself by about June. thankfully Ive got the payments of the cars covered just at the start of the year - now I can just transfer the title to my folks & head out hassle free if/when the time comes


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

go to abu shgarah in sharjah to car market (Haraj) and they will take it from you soon

but you must know ford hard to sell


----------

